# SCB Recon / Yamaha 250 SHO - Flat Black on Black



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, the Red LED's under the bow scan like on "KIT" off the old show Knight Rider. 

Thank you Philip! Have fun with it.

SCB Factory


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Ill take that but make it a wide body stingray .. 

Ver very nice .. Keep it up 


Sent from... who cares..


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Dude...that is a sweet rig.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

How does that flat black do with water spots? Better/worse than regular gloss finish?


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

All you need is David Hasselhoff standing on the front with a black leather jacket. That is an awesome looking rig!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

texas trout killer said:


> All you need is David Hasselhoff standing on the front with a black leather jacket. That is an awesome looking rig!


thats the way to go blk blk baby 
sweet and very nice looking boat 
easy to clean 
congrats


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> How does that flat black do with water spots? Better/worse than regular gloss finish?


Water spots are no prob. Sunscreen? Well, just make sure to rub it in well before you crawl all over it. LOL.

It does wash off though.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

Turned out SOO SICK!!


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got outwhataburgered...very nice rig!


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

That. Mofo. Is. BAD!


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

How tall is that riser?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

cab said:


> How tall is that riser?


14" pretty sure.


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

how did you get the coolers black if you dont mind me asking? looks good as always too btw!



scb factory said:


> Yes, the Red LED's under the bow scan like on "KIT" off the old show Knight Rider.
> 
> Thank you Philip! Have fun with it.
> 
> SCB Factory


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Very Very Special Ops!! I'm lookin for the Navy Seals to hop out of the water in scuba gear and take off in it.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

East Cape said:


> how did you get the coolers black if you dont mind me asking? looks good as always too btw!


Wrap!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

**** good idea to wrap those coolers.

Just amazing.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Where is the black trolling motor?


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

saltwatersensations said:


> Where is the black trolling motor?


Inshore models are black, saltwater are white in that particular brand. Goin to get ours rhino lined is what we are leaning towards.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

porkchoplc said:


> **** good idea to wrap those coolers.
> 
> Just amazing.


can I get a chrome wrap ? :rotfl:


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*I have to say that is the most WICKED boat I have ever seen. Darth Vader would be proud. I would have to show up at a tourney in full Vader costume... LOL...*

*Eric... I am your father !!!!!*


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

that looks sick, nicely done!


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

So sick! I'm guessing Minn Kota doesn't make black trolling motors?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Im pretty sure you cant out do that. Looks killer..

I had to laugh though.. I saw this..


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Whats up with the cheap hatches on a top dollar boat. Looks clean except for those.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

BATWING said:


> Im pretty sure you cant out do that. Looks killer..
> 
> Oh but he can. In rigging shop as we speak, 5-7 more days my friend then I'll let you say this! lol jk jk I agree it would be hard to top but don't be surprised here in a week(I'm biased though lol).


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Just noticed that back seat. Eric did you make that in house? I have a back seat in my boat where the kids sit but it doesn't have those handles on the side. Are they built into the seat itself or mounted on the boat?


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

Built with/into the seat. Had the same conversation today whether it could be added later or would he have to fabricate a whole new bench. New bench was pretty much the ansewer.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Just noticed that back seat. Eric did you make that in house? I have a back seat in my boat where the kids sit but it doesn't have those handles on the side. Are they built into the seat itself or mounted on the boat?


Yes. That's our new removable rear seat. It will come off the boat by pulling just (2) pins. It's very secure & comfy seating.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

that seat is awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

My buddy has a seat like that on his stingray and it's awesome. It's as comfortable as sitting in the captains chairs.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I need some buddies like that.


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

did you paint or wrap the cowling on the engine?


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

nolaks said:


> did you paint or wrap the cowling on the engine?


Its wrapped


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

What are the performance numbers with the SHO on the back?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful.


----------

